# Anyone tried ELR bullets in a NON Paramount muzzy?



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Curious if anyone has tried ELR bullets In a 1 in 28 twist barrel with any good results


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried them in my CVA Optima with OK results. I bought a pack of the ELR and a pack of the Federal Borelokt copper to see how they compared. The Federal performed much better for me (tighter groups). However I didn't have the loading tip that ELR recommends so that could of been a factor.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Haven't actually shot them, but you nailed it when you say a 1-28 twist. The longer bullets from a ML need to have faster twist rate to keep them from tumbling. A 1-22 twist is ideal for these projectiles.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I shot them out of my Accura MR-X and they worked great!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shoot the ELR in .45 caliber out of my Accura V2 LR. It does have the 1:22 twist barrel though.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a .45 TC and a .50 knight . I think I’ll try the TC and see what happens


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

7mm Reloaded said:


> I have a .45 TC and a .50 knight . I think I’ll try the TC and see what happens


Please let us know how they performed. I'm curious to see the results.


----------

